# Here's a  marinade for salmon



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey JulieV....I saw this and thought of you.

Citrus Marinade

1/4 c. frozen OJ Concentrate, thawed
2 Tbsp. cooking oil
2 tsp. finely shredded lemon peel
2 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 cloves garlic, minced

In a small mixing bowl add all the ingredients above. 

Place either Salmon or Halibut steaks into a plastic bag, set in a deep bowl.  Pour the marinade over the meat; seal bag.

Marinate in refrigerator about 2 hours, turning bag occasionally.  Remove the meat from the bag, reserving the marinade.

Grill salmon or halibut steaks....brushing with marinade halfway through grilling.  Makes 1/2 cup marinade, enough for 1 1/2 to 2 pounds of fish. 

Grill at medium tep for 4-6 minutes per 1/2 inch thickness.  Its done when the fish flakes with a fork.


----------

